# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Release] Kraken - The RS3 C++ Bot!

## ragingblender

This bot client is now paid. Join the discord to find more information about it.

Discord: [email protected]

This client has a lot of features with more being added all the time. We are the best option when it comes to botting RS3 available to the public. Here are some of the features we have available within the bot itself as well as client.

Disable Rendering. Reduce CPU usage by up to 80%.Account groups and automatic account group swapping. (Rotate accounts playing)Java scripting. Our client is c++ based but we have embedded a JVM within the client to allow java scripting.Break and heuristics settings.Fast game booting. Skips the first pre-load screen you get on pc and goes straight to client opening.SDN is on site and being improved. You will be able to sell scripts through our site and receive "Coins". You will be able to exchange these points for cash with the administration.Debugging tools to help you make plugins.Constant security based updates.


We are a utility client for the NXT version of RS3. Our team has thousands of hours in security, kernel, hardware research, along with reverse engineering. Our past projects include porting the entire RS client to unity, server emulators, and much, much much more. We've been working on RS related projects since 2007.

----------


## ragingblender

Am I able to bump?

----------


## pookie-Wowsharp

bump

Just a moment... website

discord
[email protected]

Currently free

----------


## AbyssRS3

kraken has been sold to me and renamed to abyss. can be found at Abyss

----------

